# Two Trains Collide in Oklahoma



## Texan Eagle (Jun 24, 2012)

MSNBC reports-

Two trains collide in Oklahoma, 3 crew members missing.

The scene does not look good at all-







_Photo from MSNBC_


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 24, 2012)

My god! I hope everybody is okay.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 25, 2012)

Another article said they were both owned by union Pacific.


----------

